# Tpr Larry Rudd KIA in Afghanistan: 24 May 2010



## armyvern (24 May 2010)

My thoughts & prayers are with Tpr Rudd's family, friends and fellow comrades in arms.

Another sad day for Canada.

IED blast kills Canadian soldier in Afghanistan


> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> Date: Monday May. 24, 2010 2:10 PM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## brandon_ (24 May 2010)

shit, That's not good news to wake up too. 

RIP trooper,    :yellow:


----------



## kkramar (24 May 2010)

Very sad news, condolences to the family.

  :yellow:


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2010)

More coming out now ...

Canadian trooper killed in Afghanistan



> KANDAHAR AIRFIELD, Afghanistan — Trooper Larry Rudd of the Royal Canadian Dragoons — who was described Monday as "a Gentle Giant" — became the 146th Canadian to die in Afghanistan and the fourth from southern Ontario to be killed here this month.
> 
> The Brantford, Ont., native, whose squadron was in the first weeks of its seven month tour in Afghanistan, died early Monday afternoon when the armoured vehicle he was travelling in struck a makeshift landmine during a combat resupply of other Canadian troops in Panjwaii District — southwest of Kandahar City.
> 
> ...


----------



## heavygunner (24 May 2010)

R.I.P Soldier. Condolences to his family, friends, and fellow soldiers.
  :yellow:


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 May 2010)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the latest fallen....


----------



## slowmode (24 May 2010)

Extremely sad way to start the week, Rest in peace !


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 May 2010)

Just in - CF statement:


> One Canadian soldier was killed after an improvised explosive device detonated during a routine security operation, about 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City, in the Panjwa’i District, at approximately 12:30 p.m.  Kandahar time on 24 May 2010
> 
> Killed in action was Trooper Larry John Zuidema Rudd from the Royal Canadian Dragoons, serving with 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ontario.
> 
> ...


----------



## fire_guy686 (24 May 2010)

Rest Easy Tpr Rudd.


----------



## mariomike (24 May 2010)

My sincere condolences.

"He was the type of man soldiers of all ranks would look to for friendship."


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 May 2010)

My deepest condolences to Tpr Rudd's family, comrades and friends.  What more can I say..... :'(


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 May 2010)

Condolences to Tpr Rudd's family, friends and fellow comrades.

Fiddler's Green

Halfway down the trail to Hell,
In a shady meadow green
Are the Souls of all dead troopers camped,
Near a good old-time canteen.
And this eternal resting place
Is known as Fiddlers' Green.

Marching past, straight through to Hell
The Infantry are seen.
Accompanied by the Engineers,
Artillery and Marines,
For none but the shades of Cavalrymen
Dismount at Fiddlers' Green.

Though some go curving down the trail
To seek a warmer scene.
No trooper ever gets to Hell
Ere he's emptied his canteen.
And so rides back to drink again
With friends at Fiddlers' Green.

And so when man and horse go down
Beneath a saber keen,
Or in a roaring charge of fierce melee
You stop a bullet clean,
And the hostiles come to get your scalp,
Just empty your canteen,
And put your pistol to your head
And go to Fiddlers' Green


RIP Trooper


----------



## gaspasser (24 May 2010)

:yellow:
RIP Trooper, heartfelt condolences to the Family and Regiment...I knew something was going  to happen considering there was a bold rocket and mortar attack in KAF yesterday.


----------



## harry8422 (24 May 2010)

R.I.P soldier your duty is done.


----------



## guthix732 (24 May 2010)

I had the upmost pleasure of knowing this fine soldier on a personal level.  He was a great friend and will be dearly missed.
My sincere condolences to his family, I can not even begin imagine how they must feel.

R.I.P. Buddy, gone but never forgotten.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 May 2010)

RIP Trooper Rudd   

Our condolences to the family, friends and Regimental family of Tpr Rudd.

My allergies just kicked in...... :'(


----------



## missing1 (24 May 2010)

Condolences to Larrys friends and family


----------



## BernDawg (24 May 2010)

Stand easy Trooper, stand easy....


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 May 2010)

... the Governor-General,


> It is always a terrible blow, and one that we never get used to. My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I were therefore deeply saddened to learn that the conflict in Afghanistan had claimed the life of Trooper Larry J. Rudd. While doing a routine security operation, he found death after an improvised explosive device detonated.
> 
> It is with the utmost respect that we honour his contributions and that of his fellow members of The Royal Canadian Dragoons, always ready to serve their country and give their all in response to the call of duty and for freedom.
> 
> ...



.... the Prime Minister,


> "Today, I stand with all Canadians as we offer our deepest sympathies to the loved ones of Trooper Larry John Zuidema Rudd, who was killed by an improvised explosive device.  We are deeply saddened by your loss.  Please be reassured by knowing that the country stands behind you in these most trying times.
> 
> "Canada is part of a UN-mandated, NATO-led mission to Afghanistan that continues to be challenging and poses many risks to the brave men and women of the Canadian Forces.  Nevertheless, the Government of Canada remains committed to the courageous undertaking of helping the people of Afghanistan achieve peace and stability and obtain a quality of life they so richly deserve.
> 
> "The commitment and sacrifice demonstrated by the brave men and women of the Canadian Forces is a great source of pride to all Canadians.  We are eternally grateful for the sacrifices made by  Trooper Rudd.  He will not be forgotten.”



... and the Minister of Defence:


> "I extend my heartfelt condolences to the family, friends and fellow soldiers of Trooper Larry John Zuidema Rudd of the Royal Canadian Dragoons who died while conducting operations in Afghanistan. Trooper Rudd was killed by an improvised explosive device during a routine security operation.
> 
> Canada is in Afghanistan at the request of the democratically elected Afghan government and as part of an UN-mandated, NATO-led mission. Canada’s government continues to show international leadership, to help the Afghan nation achieve peace and stability in order to rebuild their country towards a safe future for its people.
> 
> This is a tragic loss for the Canadian Forces and all of Canada.  Canadians will be forever grateful for Trooper Rudd’s sacrifice. He will not be forgotten.”


----------



## Armypiper (24 May 2010)

Stand down trooper, you've done your duty. There's a speacial place in heaven for you to rest. Rest in peace.

Condolences to all family and friends..


----------



## Saja (24 May 2010)

RIP  Trooper Rudd, you duty is done and you are safe in the arms of the angels...We are going to miss you smiling face and laughter around the table.


----------



## gun runner (24 May 2010)

Rest in peace Trooper Rudd, my condolences to your family, friends, and your Regiment. Ubique   :yellow:


----------



## R933ex (24 May 2010)

R.I.P Trooper.


----------



## 1feral1 (24 May 2010)

0840h Tueday. Quite depressing news to wake up to here in Australia.

The Mess at Fiddler's Green has another member, who has departed this earth long before his time.

RIP

OWDU


----------



## Anrgy-Kraut (24 May 2010)

R.I.P Trooper Rudd


----------



## Tank Troll (24 May 2010)

I feel nothing but admiration for the soldiers that keep doing their Jobs in theater. 
R.I.P Trooper thanks for your service. My Condolances to your family.


----------



## Navy_Blue (24 May 2010)

It tares me apart more and more.  I'm the type of person that has always wanted to share the weight and the burden of his comrads.  Every time we loose someone I feel like I haven't been able too.  I don't want to be a hero and I don't want to die I'm just sick of seeing these guys die while I'm stuck a shore.  

I signed up to play the game like everyone else and I feel like I'm on the bench.

RIP Tpr


----------



## vonGarvin (24 May 2010)

RIP Trooper.  My condolences to all from the Royal Canadian Dragoons, all members of the battlegroup, his friends, family and anyone else who was affected in one way or another by this young Canadian.


----------



## TruckerJeff (24 May 2010)

RIP Tpr Rudd

Condolences to the family, to all members of the RCD and the armored corp     :yellow:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2010)

Some of the boys are waiting for you at that last Sqn Hbr...

Rest in peace.

My condolences to the family, loved one, friends of Trp Rudd, and to the RCD Regimental family and the Corps.


----------



## cn (24 May 2010)

Rest in Peace Trooper.   :yellow:


----------



## Lance Wiebe (25 May 2010)

Very sad news.

RIP, Trooper.

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## TFLY (25 May 2010)

This one is for you Brother!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrkgV5bl7kQ

            



 :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :yellow:


----------



## manhole (26 May 2010)

Our condolences to his family and friends.......RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2010)

> .... Our fallen comrade, Trooper Larry Rudd, from The Royal Canadian Dragoons, serving with 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ontario, returns home to Canada tomorrow.
> 
> Where: 8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.
> 
> ...



A bit more here.


----------



## wildman0101 (29 May 2010)

RIP TPR RUDD
condolences to family
comrades,,, friends
a tribute to calvary brother
my lil version of the cavalry green

RIP Tpr Rudd
through hell youve been
through fiddlers green
the cavalrys charge
halfway down to hell
youve seen,,,youve seen
upon our sword
the cavalry green
our old canteen
dismount,dismount my friend
the troopers dead are camped
near an old canteen
we will rest and we will drink
in fiddlers green
no trooper gets to hell
till hes drank his canteen clean
charge the trooper 
in fiddlers green

bold and swift brother
scoty b


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (6 Jun 2010)

May you rest in peace, Tpr.


----------

